# Guter kostenlose TeamSpeak Server gesucht



## mrmouse (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Homepage für eine Gilde gemacht.

Nun möchten wir einen Teamspeak server uns anschaffen, der aber möglichst kostenlos ist.

Habt ihr links, tipps wo ich einen herbekommen könnte?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

mfG Mouse


----------



## rebel4life (7. Februar 2009)

Muss es Teamspeak sein? Wäre Mumble vieleicht eine Alternative für euch? Ich würde an eurer Stelle auf Mumble/Murmur setzen, da die Sprachqualität besser ist als wie z.B. bei Teamspeak, es verbraucht zudem weniger Bandbreite und man hat nicht so viele Probleme mit dem Client unter unterschiedlichen Betriebssystemen, unter z.B. Linux hat man mit TS nur Probleme, denn es kann nur OSS (es geht nur der Ton von einem Programm gleichzeitig, sprich ist es nicht möglich gleichzeitig Musik zu hören und währenddessen zu spielen/reden...) als Audioschnittstelle auswählen, es gibt zwar Möglichkeiten dies zu umgehen aber das ist keine wirkliche Lösung.

Da Mumble/Murmur ein Opensource Projekt ist sind die Server auch billiger, da der Anbieter ja keine Kosten für das Serverprogramm hat, bei TS muss der Anbieter wenn ich mich nicht täusche Lizenzgebühren zahlen welche sich in den Kosten niederschlagen.

Mumble Hosting | Mumble-Tower

Das wäre zum Beispiel ein ziemlich billiger Anbieter, es geht aber auch sicherlich billiger, wenn man bedenkt dass das nur 2-3€ für einige Slots sind ist das ziemlich billig, zum Vergleich mal einen Anbieter für einen TS Server, welcher für 8 Slots stolze 3,29€ verlangt, bei dem Anbieter für den Murmur/Mumble Server bekommt man für diesen Preis schon mehr als 20 Slots.

Gameserver & Teamspeakserver günstig mieten - Server4Voice.de & Gameserverhome.de


----------



## mrmouse (7. Februar 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich hätte kein Problem auf ein anders Programm zu steigen. Aber ich weiß nicht wie es mti den anderen ist.
Vorallem würde ich gerne bei Teamspeak bleiben, weil man es jeden super schnell erklären kann, weil das Programm ziemlich simple ist.
Die Sprachqualität ist nicht so wichtig, hauptsache man versteht dir anderen 

Und da ich bis jetzt so ziemlich alles kostenlos aufgetrieben habe, würde ich auch gerne Teamspeak server kostenlos auftreiben^^

MfG Mouse


----------



## Chriss4Cross (7. Februar 2009)

Unser Clan hat einen Server bei www.teamspeak-sponsoring.com. Die Site ist immoment down und der verantwortliche für die Site hat kein Inet, aber wenn se wieder up ist würd ich mit denen mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Der Server läuft gut und auch nich zu oft down, die Bandbreite ist zwar bei uns auf 12,3 Kbit/s runtergeschraubt (weil wir denen zu viel Traffic hatten ), aber da merkt man fast keinen unterschied zur besten Qualität. Probiers da einfach mal, die geben zwar nicht jedem nen Server aber nen Versuch isses Wert.


----------



## mrmouse (8. Februar 2009)

Danke euch 

Ich hab mir einfach einen für 5 Euro gekauft^^
nach rumgesuche und allem, dachte ich mir, n 5er im monat ist ja kein stress^^

mfG Mouse


----------



## kingnyze3 (15. März 2009)

die seite *http://fun-hosting.net/* bietet kostenlose teamspeak server
an mit webinterface und 100 slots (standart) dazu sponsert sie auch kostenlose
homepages alles 100% kostenlos hab selber einen teamspeak server von Devilz
Of TS sponsoring und bin auf der seite co admin und besitze dazu noch super-server-admin
rechte das bestellen ist schnell und einfach, wenn man nicht klar kommt kann man
auch direkt mich oder den admin über icq anschreiben bzw eine e-mail senden


e-mail: *admin@fun-hosting.net* 

ICQ (ich): 360-867-014

ICQ (admin): 266-633-780

Wir bieten an:
TS Server mit
100 Slots
Webinterface
SA rechte die ihr auch weiter geben könnt
Sehr schnelle antwort zeiten des supportes über e-mail icq und anderes


Es steht euch ein forum auf der seite zur verfügung wo ihr fragen stellen könnt bzw vorschläge für verbesserungen dazu hinaus bieten wir fürn euren von uns gehosteten ts server einen sogenanten "Perl Mod" der euren TS Server vor häckern und spammern schütz ihr könnt selbst noch dazu einen 2xbot auf dem server hosten der Musik abspielt, rec kickt, unregistrirt SA kickt, einen Namens Filter hat (bedeutet ungewünschte namen werden gekickt), einen link bann hat (leute mit links im namen werden gebannt) und noch viele weitere funktionen hat

ihr dürft via admin client auf eurem server zugreifen 

Kurz gesagt ihr habt ale rechte die einem Server admin zustehen und noch viele weitere


----------



## dot (15. März 2009)

mrmouse schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> Ich hab mir einfach einen für 5 Euro gekauft^^
> nach rumgesuche und allem, dachte ich mir, n 5er im monat ist ja kein stress^^
> ...



Fuer den Preis bekommt man ja fast schon vServer und haette noch ein wneig mehr zum Spielen


----------



## mrmouse (15. März 2009)

Ja, hat sich alles geklärt^^
Meine habe ich gekündig und jetzt managet das jemand anders 
Aber vielen Dank

MfG Mouse


----------



## marco1919 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich verschenke noch ein Teamspeak 2 Server,
Mit allen Rechten.

Wer will bitte melden. 
Endwieder hier im Forum
oder per MSN: intern.gamers@yahoo.de


----------



## speddy411 (4. Januar 2010)

Ich würde den Server nehmen...Kostet der mich nichts monatlich ?


----------



## maschine (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn der mich wirklich nichts kostet würde ich den natürlich gerne nehmen


----------



## Speedguru (4. Januar 2010)

Hey, kostenlos klase, dann müssen ich und meine freunde uns nichtmehr mit skype abmühen 
PM@me...

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## draco (4. März 2010)

also unser ts server wird auch gesponzort.
kanns echt nur empfehlen.
super schnell,total unkompliziert und top stabiler server

SGW-entertainment - Forum,TS-Server,Public-Relation


----------

